# July 4th Weekend Marriott Shadow Ridge Palm Desert 1BR $199



## nicfalc (Jun 19, 2014)

This is a studio room - sleeps 4 at the very prestigious Marriott Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert California.  Check-in Friday, check-out Sunday.  Golf, watch the fireworks, relax by the pool.  $199 for the weekend.


----------



## nicfalc (Jun 26, 2014)

*Still Available*

Still Available


----------



## nicfalc (Jun 28, 2014)

*Bump*

Bumping Up


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 1, 2014)

*Still Available*

Tugger just backed out, making this still available.  Lowered price to just $150.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 1, 2014)

nicfalc said:


> Tugger just backed out, making this still available.  Lowered price to just $150.



Interested local here, sending you a PM.


----------



## toansem (Jul 1, 2014)

*Still avaliable?*

I'm interested if this is still available.  I'll try to pm you.  Thank you.


----------

